# Louisiana Limits Sabine Spring Flounder Run



## Captain Marty

*Louisiana Limits Guide Service
Captain Marty Matocha
(713)703-1431 email: [email protected]
*

The spring flounder run on Sabine Lake is in full swing. The water temperature has risen above seventy degrees and the flounder are returning to the bays.

Early northers in November 2018 made for a very disappointing fall flounder run, but the spring run of 2019 is starting to shape up as one of the best in several years.

Contact Captain Marty for booking information.

Let's go flounder fishing!!


----------



## Captain Marty

*Spring Flounder Run Continues*

*Louisiana Limits Guide Service
Captain Marty Matocha
(713)703-1431 email: [email protected]
*

The spring flounder run is in full swing on Sabine Lake. Both the channel and marshes are holding some nice flounder.

Larger flounder are starting to show up along with the mullet.

Let's go Flounder fishing!!


----------



## Captain Marty

*Summer Flounder Fishing*

*Louisiana Limits Guide Service
Captain Marty Matocha
(713)703-1431 email: [email protected]
*

The flounder fishing on Sabine is starting to heat up. If interested in some nice flounder fillets for dinner, contact Captain Marty for open dates.

Let's go flounder fishing!!


----------



## 411497

Nice catch!


----------



## Trouthappy

Wow. How old are those pictures?


----------



## 18 Hewes

Which other Guide were you following when you caught those?


----------



## old 37

18 Hewes said:


> Which other Guide were you following when you caught those?


Why say **** like this ?


----------



## TX CHICKEN

18 Hewes said:


> Which other Guide were you following when you caught those?


Have you fished with him? I donâ€™t get all the bashing. I have fished with him 2x and both times we caught a bunch of fish and he wasnâ€™t pot licking but others were following us around. He dang sure knows how to catch trout and flounder. The guy charges less than any guide in the area and seems to truly enjoy taking people out.


----------



## c hook

*lmao*



TX CHICKEN said:


> Have you fished with him? I donâ€™t get all the bashing. I have fished with him 2x and both times we caught a bunch of fish and he wasnâ€™t pot licking but others were following us around. He dang sure knows how to catch trout and flounder. The guy charges less than any guide in the area and seems to truly enjoy taking people out.


we have some thin skin here in the big city. can't handle the heat, get out of the kitchen. he catches more fish then all of the safe spacers combined. i'll eventually fish with him in Sabine. been wanting to learn it for a while. :texasflag


----------



## Trouthappy

Bring your freshwater tackle, the rest of this summer.


----------



## old 37

c hook said:


> we have some thin skin here in the big city. can't handle the heat, get out of the kitchen. he catches more fish then all of the safe spacers combined. i'll eventually fish with him in Sabine. been wanting to learn it for a while. :texasflag


 I have fished with him and each time we catch fish and UNLIKE most, he can target a species and do pretty darn good.


----------



## 2catsfishin

older 37.... IS CORRECT!
I am actually in one of these pics above.
I have fished with him quite a few times. 
Good guy good person very old school. 
2cats.


----------

